# Liberty Launcher



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been trying to put different pieces of a few ROM's together for my own personal ROM. I'm using Purity for a base and really want to use the Liberty Launcher. I put the apk in the /data/apps folder, but upon booting and signing in to my gmail account, my launcher is not there. Just black screen with a notification bar at the top. Is there another apk or something that the liberty launcher needs to work?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Put it in /system/app not /data


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I've been trying to put different pieces of a few ROM's together for my own personal ROM. I'm using Purity for a base and really want to use the Liberty Launcher. I put the apk in the /data/apps folder, but upon booting and signing in to my gmail account, my launcher is not there. Just black screen with a notification bar at the top. Is there another apk or something that the liberty launcher needs to work?


I thought liberty used adw? Haven't had it in a while so ....


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> I thought liberty used adw? Haven't had it in a while so ....


No they have their.own and its wicked fast


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

wera750 said:
 

> No they have their.own and its wicked fast


Hmmmm thanks for the tip ill have to check it out.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Working! I have parts of Liberty, Purity, and cm7!


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

You should post it up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ahh don't know the in and outs of doing that


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you build it as a zipped ROM then flash it or adb push everything after starting on Purity? If you built it as a zip, just start a thread and post a link to the zip, then others can try it. Sounds like a good ROM you got going here. But be sure to ask permission for all the things you used before posting, don't want to get in trouble. Just ask theory for the base, ask kejar or jrummy for the launcher, and then CM is open source, but if you pulled from RevNumbers's CM7 build I'd ask him just in case.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Let me run it for a few days and think about it.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Should I just email them all? I have DT's email addy, but I never get replies. I figure he is swamped enough.

It's nothing super special, but the liberty launcher sure is sweet in purity!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Should I just email them all? I have DT's email addy, but I never get replies. I figure he is swamped enough.
> 
> It's nothing super special, but the liberty launcher sure is sweet in purity!


LOL... I always respond to my emails.

Go for it... that's what this is all about.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> LOL... I always respond to my emails.
> 
> Go for it... that's what this is all about.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Maybe I have the wrong addy


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have two FC's at boot. Neither seem to effect anything, so idc. But somebody else will freak out. One is from deleting data collection. The other says something about proxmity, but I haven't noticed anything not working.

This is pretty much Purity with Liberty's launcher and wallpapers, cm7 wallpapers and boot animation, Razr camera, and full powerboost script. I think that's it. Anyone interested? My version has no mms, music, or gallery. I use all third party apps but can add them in if needed.

I still have to get permission from kejar and revnumbers.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I have two FC's at boot. Neither seem to effect anything, so idc. But somebody else will freak out. One is from deleting data collection. The other says something about proxmity, but I haven't noticed anything not working.
> 
> This is pretty much Purity with Liberty's launcher and wallpapers, cm7 wallpapers and boot animation, Razr camera, and full powerboost script. I think that's it. Anyone interested? My version has no mms, music, or gallery. I use all third party apps but can add them in if needed.
> 
> I still have to get permission from kejar and revnumbers.


I'm interested this sounds like everything i want in a ROM. I also use third party apps for mms, music, and gallery so this sounds perfect. I really like the liberty launcher but wish i could remove the app labels on the home screen. And change the rows and columns of the drawer.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Definitely interested in trying this out


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I have two FC's at boot. Neither seem to effect anything, so idc. But somebody else will freak out. One is from deleting data collection. The other says something about proxmity, but I haven't noticed anything not working.
> 
> This is pretty much Purity with Liberty's launcher and wallpapers, cm7 wallpapers and boot animation, Razr camera, and full powerboost script. I think that's it. Anyone interested? My version has no mms, music, or gallery. I use all third party apps but can add them in if needed.
> 
> I still have to get permission from kejar and revnumbers.


Did you remove the device statistics app?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Did you remove the device statistics app?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No, should I?


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

wera750 said:


> No, should I?


Yep... If you nuked the rest.









If you want to zip it up and shoot it over I will check it out. Hard to do when I am not looking at it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Yep... If you nuked the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do, pm me email addy


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Got permission from Kejar! Just waiting on Revnumbers and for DT to get back to me.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice! Im very interested. Liking the hybrid rom idea







I'd be happy to test.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

If I hear back from revnumbers, this might get uploaded today. DT jumped on board and helped too! !


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Revnumbers just gave me the ok, just waiting on DT to get back at me!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ready to upload if I can find someone to host


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Ready to upload if I can find someone to host


http://www.multiupload.com/


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well throw the brakes on, ran into a problem.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks first,

DT for not getting mad for me ripping off Purity lol and for his help so far with making this better.

Kejar for the awesome launcher and wallpapers

Revnumbers for the boot animation and wallpapers

BMc08GT for the power boost script (not in this build but coming soon)

This is in beta and has two FC's at boot but they haven't effected anything for me.

I recommend using safestrap. Its not required ,but its a good fail safe IMO.

Wipe it all till it hurts!

http://www.4shared.com/file/TBO_1iG_/PURITY_R3M1X3D.html


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Thanks first,
> 
> DT for not getting mad for me ripping off Purity lol and for his help so far with making this better.
> 
> ...


Also, I'm not responsible for any damage you do to your phone.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody running it?


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

I will be shortly. Battery was too low to flash last night. I'll report back soon. How do you like it? Everything running smoothly?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I love it, its smooth for me and FAST! Two FC's on boot but they don't effect anything that I can see.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just tried it out but it wont install from cwr.


----------



## luckysmack (Nov 15, 2011)

I might have to try this one out later today. If it doesnt install from cwr, how do you recommend installing this?


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm... I had no trouble installing from cwr. I just did a full wipe and it installed like every other rom. Maybe a bad download?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

If y'all like I'll work on a update...


----------



## Jabagg (Nov 7, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoying this rom, I do miss Eclipse a bit but you've really brought together some of the best elements of these different roms. Only real complaint here is that there doesn't seem to be a messaging app, unless I'm just blind.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Jabagg said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this rom, I do miss Eclipse a bit but you've really brought together some of the best elements of these different roms. Only real complaint here is that there doesn't seem to be a messaging app, unless I'm just blind.


That is part of my ROM. Its set up to use all third party apps.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone interested in an update?


----------

